# Lactaid for Dairy Constipation?



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I will try to keep this short:

I have alternating IBS & NCGS:

I had to remove dairy from my diet >6 months ago because I found that when I ate something with dairy it would make my constipation horrible to the point where I would not go for almost a week and when I did I would be passing very hard, very painful little rocks. Also, I found that after eating dairy foods my stomach would really hurt afterwards.

I am looking to see if anyone else in this situation has considered a Lactaid or some other type of pill that allows you to digest lactose. (I don't know if there's anything out there that is dairy specifically because it must also be Casein and the fats that are difficult to digest.) *Have you tried a pill like this to cut back on constipation symptoms and does it work? Would you recommend it? *

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Destinie, my grandmother swears by lactaid pills, She has severe lactose intolerance (but she does not suffer from constipation due to dairy). I would definitely try them if I were you. That's amazing you found out that dairy was causing your constipation- I was always lactose intolerant until recently it didn't seem to bother me. I had no idea cutting it out could resolve constipation! I have NCGS too so I can't imagine the difficultly of eating dairy and gluten free!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

some people are sensitive to casein and find that that is the component in dairy that makes it constipating for them, not the lactose. and other people are sensitive to both. dairy can get complicated. dairy sensitivities can also develop as we get older.

and oh yes--lactaid pills sure can help if you are lactose sensitive.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I totally forgot about this post. (lol!) I'm going to see my doctor tomorrow and ask her what she thinks.

@Rosie thanks! I was in serious denial about dairy for a while. :| Gf and Df is such a pain, and I usually get that same response from a lot of people. I've learned to live without it and my hard little poops have disappeared entirely but omg I miss cheese so bad.

@Annie7 I am very concerned that it might be a casein sensitivity, too!  Just because I have had foods that are lower in lactose and I still have had issues... And it's interesting that these sensitivities develop as we get older. Very fascinating (but troublesome). :O


----------



## pine88 (May 10, 2015)

I love Lactaid! I have always known dairy made me very constipated, but I didn't think I was lactose intolerant since everyone I knew who was got the runs. But after talking to my doctor and reading up more on lactose intolerance, I started using Lactaid a couple months ago, and it is great! I still can't drink a whole glass of milk, but I could probably drink a third of one, and I can eat cheese and ice cream!! It is wonderful. I take one pill for a small scoop of ice cream, and 2 if I'm having more than that.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Prior to going dairy-free, I always used Lactaid when I ate any dairy foods. It really helped. In truth, I don't find being dairy-free helping me (it's been 7 months, and if anything, my IBS is worse; switching from years of D to now what my doctor calls M-type). So I'm really considering reintroducing dairy into my diet--my doctor agrees that I should try--and using Lactaid again. BTW, there are several varieties of Lactaid and I find the "Fast Act" caplets work the best for me. the chewable are just unpleasant tasting, so I stick with the caplets.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I have bought some of the pills but I have been too worried to try it, yet. :x Your comments make me hopeful!


----------



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

Destinie,

Try aged Goat milk cheese. Anything aged over a certain time will be lactose free... It will also help you troubleshoot if you have a protein sensitivity. The protein in Goat milk is different and not as problematic as Casein. Also, seek out Jersey cow milk and see if you tolerate that better then the standard holstein cow milk (A1 vs A2 protein).


----------



## jarvi (Jan 25, 2012)

I was diagnosed with lactose intolerance four years ago which was after my IBS symptoms began. I never had diarrhea but was always constipated so I hadn't even suspected lactose intolerance, but after that I switched to lactose free products and using Lactaid if I had to/really wanted to eat something with lactose - but that hasn't helped with the constipation, it's still there. I have never tried going completely dairy-free, though, even though there have been times when I used few dairy products.

But this is just an experience, I haven't really tried a lot of different things.


----------

